# 4 to 6 week look at a place any suggestions?



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I’m looking at spending between 4 and weeks in the Philippines. Most likely September to about middle Oct, may start earlier but would then go until mid Oct anyway.

What I want to do is find a nice self-contained furnished place. Safe clean comfortable with air con, somewhere to use as a base of operations.

I appear to have two options, one is to book a long term place through one of the travel sites but these tend to be more expensive. The upside is that there are traveler’s reviews to look at to see what you are getting. The other option is to book only a few nights to get started then look for a place once on the ground.

I was thinking of either Angeles City or Cebu to start. Do not really want Manila due to costs, congestion and crime issues. I am using this trip to get a serious look at possable places to live when I can come to stay.

Any recommendations or suggestions on either cities and or places in a specific city. My budget is $US 3 000 a month ( 750 a week) for living, eating and fun.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I’m looking at spending between 4 and weeks in the Philippines. Most likely September to about middle Oct, may start earlier but would then go until mid Oct anyway.
> 
> What I want to do is find a nice self-contained furnished place. Safe clean comfortable with air con, somewhere to use as a base of operations.
> 
> ...


I think your budget will work unless you pay an arm and a leg for a place to stay. Your best bet (especially in or around Angeles or even Subic) would be to book a low cost hotel/hostel for the first few days. Then just ask around till ya find the place that you want. Trying to arrange and especially pay for a long term rental from there would likely be a mistake regardless of what an owner/rental company tells or promises you. 
I'd stay away from the red light dist of Balibago as much as possible to avoid scams and the like. Best area really, would be around Subic Bay and the beach area.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> I think your budget will work unless you pay an arm and a leg for a place to stay. Your best bet (especially in or around Angeles or even Subic) would be to book a low cost hotel/hostel for the first few days. Then just ask around till ya find the place that you want. .....


Thanks, This is my first of several extended stays that I have planned. I intend to look at different places until I narrow it down to a couple possable long term places. Planning to do this about 6 times over the next 2 years.

Once I have at most 3 possable candidate sites I'll spend 3 or 4 months in each to do a fuller assessment.

Then I'll pick one and settle down for retirement.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Actually I prefer the Cebu area too, because its very easy to get cheap flights to other areas or fast craft boats too. Cebu has so many shopping malls to get foods, gifts, clothing, etc. I agree to get a short term nice hotel with everything plus good location...for your base like Waterfront, Marriott, Marco Polo...........if you like the short term, you can always negotiate a longer term.


----------

